# Things that make you say Aww..



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Awwwwwwwww... you betcha!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Yup, that got an awwww out of me. I especially love that little guy in the first picture who is looking right AT the camera.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Dawww I also think of when moxie sleeps and makes noises as she dreams.

What cute little snuggle buns.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Aww, makes me need puppy breath!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Someone's got their eye on you Swampcollie, in that first pic.

Cute


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

AWWWWWWWWWWW....is the right word!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Those are big Awww points for sure. I love how they use each other as pillows. Too darned cute. (How many were you able to stuff in your pockets? )


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> (How many were you able to stuff in your pockets? )


None for me, my plate is more than full right now. :wave:


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Nothing cuter than a pile of puppies!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

it's hard to believe that in a few short months those cuties will be gawky, long legged adolescents and then big square faced adults. how can we keep them little?
beth, moose and angel


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Another big AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW coming from me!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Love the redheads.....and there coal black noses.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

BIG AWWWWW!!! I love the one sleeping with his butt in the air. It must have been hard not to want to take them all home.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

AWwwwwww,Awwwww!Cuteness overload!!!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Love the redheads.....and there coal black noses.


They all have deep dark black pigment. It's one of the nice traits the sire throws. 

It's hard to believe that the cute puppy pile will turn into a bunch of toothy wild gremlins in a week or so. :roflmao:


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Too darn cute, love puppies!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

AAAWWWWWWWWWW!!!! Love puppy pictures!

Who are the parents?


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=335160


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh my, what beautiful little ones. I love their coloring.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Swampcollie said:


> http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=335160


I'm a novice with pedigree's...but I saw 'Push' in there....what a dog. Those pups have some shoes to fill but have the ingredients to accomplish that


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

A week has passed and the little cutie pies have turned into busy little gremlins....

Greg's task for tomorrow is installing the higher rails on the box to keep the little buggers contained.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I want in that box with them!!! 
Whew, there's alot of work in raising pups...


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

AWWWWW Look at all those little cuties!!!!!


----------



## Seadog (Feb 28, 2009)

I would give 10 AWWWWW"S for that also


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

You keep making posts like this and Joe will make you change the line under your "user name" 



Swampcollie said:


> I was over training at a friends this weekend and I snapped a few pics of their 3 week old litter. They're so **** cute at this age.


----------

